# CB&Q Caboose Color?



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

What color scheme or schemes were used on CB&Q cabooses in the 1950s?


Bill


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 
Try this link,

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/rs...amp;id=CBQ

Paul R...


----------

